# Problem z niektórymi aplikacjami na koncie usera [SOLVED]

## d0b

witam 

mam may problem a mianowicie kiedy sie zaloguje jako zwykly user i w konsoli przelacze sie na roota poleceniem "su" nie moge odpalic niektorych programow jak np kwrite, ale glownie chodzi mi o pakiet aircrack-ng, z tego pakietu moge odpalic tylko aircrack-ng i airodump-ng a nie ma innych pakietow jk np aireplay-ng, czy airomon-ng, mimo iz jestem przeáczony na root i teoretycznie powinienem miec do nich dostep a tym czasem wywala komunikat ze nie znane polecenia. Uzytkownik jest w grupie wheel.

PozdrawiamLast edited by d0b on Sat Oct 27, 2007 1:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

po 'su -' to samo ?

----------

## Ancestor

porównaj zmienne PATH zwykłego usera i roota..

tam powinna znajdować się odpowiedź  :Wink: 

----------

## mirekm

Prawdopodobnie problemem jest zmienna środowiskowa DISPLAY

----------

## d0b

Nie bede ukrywał że nie za bardzo wiem o co chodzi z tymi PATH i DISPLAY, no cóż dopiero zaczynam z Gentoo i się uczę więc może mógłbm prosić o jakieś bliższe info ??

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Ancestor

jeśli dobrze rozumiem, jeśli wpiszesz w konsoli np. kwrite jako zwykły user to wszystko działa, a jeżeli wpiszesz to samo jako root, to wypluwa, że 'command not found' albo coś w tym stylu, prawda?

istnieje coś takiego jak zmienne środowiskowe, a jedną z nich jest zmienna PATH, w której zapisane są ścieżki do katalogów, z których pliki wykonywalne są traktowane jako polecenia w konsoli..

wrzuć w konsoli:

```
printenv PATH
```

jako root, oraz jako zwykły user i porównaj wyniki..  :Smile: 

spróbuj też np. uruchomić kwrite podając pełną ścieżkę

----------

## d0b

powracam do mojego wcześniejszego postu ponieważ niestety nie rozwiązałem problemu, mimo że poczytałem troszkę o zmiennej PATH. Dziwi nie jedna sprawa, a mianowicie że:

Jeśli jestem zalogowany jako zwykły user i odpalę konsole, to oczywiście mam wszystkie dostępne aplikacje, ale np jak chcę uruchomić airodump-ng wyskakuje komunikat że muszę uruchomić go z pod roota, kiedy jak już pisałem przełączyłem się w roota "su" i próbuje zapodać to samo polecenie wtedy wywala mi że nie ma takiego czegoś  :Sad:  I to mnie zastanawia, gdyż jeśli przełączam się w konsoli na roota, to wydaje mi się że wtedy korzystam ze wszelkich konfiguracji i innych danych, które są zdefiniowane na koncie i w katalogu roota. Czemu jako zalogowany normalnie jako root mogę wszystko wykonać, a czemu gdy się przełączę na roota w konsoli zwykłego użytkownika, nie mam takiej możliwości ?? 

Niestety nie potrafię tego rozwiązać i muszę logować się do Xow jako root co wiadomo nie jest bezpieczne. 

To zamieszczam wyniki z "printenv PATH"

Zalogowany jako root

```
/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/usr/kde/3.5/sbin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin
```

Zalogowany jako zwykły user

```
/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin
```

----------

## quosek

zapomnij o tym co po powiedzieli - mozna to zrobic duzo szybciej - zainteresuj sie poleceniem kdesu  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Zamiast su użyj 'su -', dodaj ten myślnik.

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

a dodanie do /etc/profile

```
export XAUTHORITY="${HOME}/.Xauthority"
```

... pomoże?

----------

## d0b

założyłem inne konto pod inną nazwą i na tym koncie po wpisaniu "su -" wszystko śmiga więc chyba problem był w ustawieniach poprzedniego konta... tak czy inaczej działa więc uważam że problem w sumie rozwiązany troszkę na około ale OK 

Dzięki i pozdrawiam

----------

